# Best cordless nailers?



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Aspiring to the gun throne


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i keep waiting for the guns to go 120 volt good by gas and batteries:thumbup:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Metro, are those Grip-Rite flooring nailers or Senco? 
I'm looking to pick one up this year and the Primatech are just a little out of my range right now.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Always been happy with Paslode cordless.


But have you spent much time using them.......?


:whistling

Anyone using a CO2 system with their regular air guns?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have to wonder if lone keeps buying new ones because the others don't work. I know mine is terribly moody. There just isn't much competition for these.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I sold my Hitachi cordless framer and got a Passlode. Both have been my most rage inducing tools ever. Nothing worse than a gun that won't fire on top of a truss with a crane at $300 an hour, when reaching to far and pushing with all your remaining strength because the springs are so stiff.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

*Best Cordless Nailers?*

I'd buy a corded 120v 18ga brad nailer i could find one, just to not have to deal with another brand battery setup for quick jobs.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EthanB said:


> But have you spent much time using them.......?
> 
> 
> :whistling
> ...



I had a CO2 setup briefly, I didn't enjoy the hassle of going to a paintball shop across town for refiles. I carry a small senco trim compressor.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

EthanB said:


> But have you spent much time using them.......?
> 
> 
> :whistling
> ...


I use them constantly. Right now I have 2 framers, angled trim, straight trim and 18 gauge in the truck. I also have the JacPac setup for the pinner, which is the only thing it's worth using for, IMO. Some days I find every one of them being used by days end. That's what makes them profitable for me. Freedom from the hose is priceless when running PVC 30' off the ground, or building 2 different stair landings and steps on 2 different sides of the building.

We typically frame the landing and stairs, face the landing and risers with PVC and pin edge bands on the ends of slotted composite treads before days end. 

More often than not, the posts get wrapped as well. The 18 works nice when cross nailing the corners. I use the heck out of my guns. As for problems, I don't see it. Maybe it has to do with being at sea level, but my guns function very well.



Tom M said:


> I have to wonder if lone keeps buying new ones because the others don't work. I know mine is terribly moody. There just isn't much competition for these.


Again, I don't have issues with mine. I have so many because I buy them used, on the cheap. Besides, I prefer to change guns instead of swapping fasteners constantly.:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I had a CO2 setup briefly, I didn't enjoy the hassle of going to a paintball shop across town for refiles. I carry a small senco trim compressor.


Did you happen to use it much in the cold? My jobs either involve setting up a compressor and firing all day, or just 100 shots so it seems like keeping 2-3 small tanks might work.



Lone, I was kidding.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

EthanB said:


> Did you happen to use it much in the cold? My jobs either involve setting up a compressor and firing all day, or just 100 shots so it seems like keeping 2-3 small tanks might work..



I have the system from Canadian tire, with it I had 2 20oz tanks and one 24oz tanks 

In the cold it wasn't the greatest because the rubber washers would always either crack or get so cold they wouldn't hold so I'd have to always take it apart from the bottle then I losses co2, in the heat it was the opposite problem they would get so hot then would come apart, I started carrying extra washers but the problem is if I wouldn't or didn't or forgot to take it apart over night then in the morning my tank would be empty. I strictly used it with a 23 gauge nailer just for small things or to hold on dental mould I made a 4 ft air hose so it was easy and compact. For the 18 I have the cordless so I never bothered using it, I have once or twice to try and it worked fine. 
The other thing that I never realized it like propane tanks the co2 tanks also expire so be aware of the dates stamped somewhere near the top (I believe it is 5 years from the stamped date up in Canada anyways) 

My suggestion is don't waste your time with one, even though it was handy at times it became to much of a pain in the rear to carry and use, now they make cordless 23ga nailers in addition or any other nailer so if the noise and pain of a hose and compressor is the concern invest in those instead


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Did you happen to use it much in the cold? My jobs either involve setting up a compressor and firing all day, or just 100 shots so it seems like keeping 2-3 small tanks might work.
> 
> 
> 
> Lone, I was kidding.



I'm sorry I can't help you with that question, CA doesn't get the cold you are used to. 

I did have two tanks, but I still felt a hassle to get refills. I like my little senco 1 gallon compressor, it's like 20 lbs and very quiet and portable - perfect for small trim jobs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick R said:


> I'd buy a corded 120v 18ga brad nailer i could find one, just to not have to deal with another brand battery setup for quick jobs.


I'm making a franken-nailer as we speak. The Ryobi with Milwaukee M18 batteries... I'll post when done, whether it works or not.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

I talked to a dewalt rep last week. Ended up telling him my standard gripe about wanting to buy their cordless guns, but want to be on same battery format for all the guns. He said they plan to release an 18 ga AND either a 15 or 16 ga out in 20v in 2015 ( 20v Framer is already available). He said release date is secret company info. I guess they are trying to milk the 18v market awhile longer.

Hopefully he is correct and they come in '15. I am way overdue for a total cordless upgrade. Been holding off because of this different battery issue, and finite space in the truck. Maybe I'll get lucky and they will match the angled 16 bullets for my faithful old air senco. 

Struggled through too many hassles with all of the paslodes over the years to want to buy my own. Excessive tear down & cleaning, temperature issues, and gas cartridge issues.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

As promised.

Have all Milwaukee M18 tools but wanted this nail gun.

had an old extra flashlight.








Cut the base off the flashlight and soldered a little wire lead directly onto the Ryobi battery receiving springs. I could unsolder and use a Ryobi battery again.

Note the original M18 battery, not Red Lithium, still kicking <Ahem Makita>


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> As promised.
> 
> Have all Milwaukee M18 tools but wanted this nail gun.
> 
> ...


But it's not color coordinated, how can you show up to a job looking like that? :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

m1911 said:


> But it's not color coordinated, how can you show up to a job looking like that? :laughing:


I've really been meaning to pant everything either pink or sh*t brown to avoid theft. At least this one will be a hard one to steal.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Golden view said:


> As promised.
> 
> Have all Milwaukee M18 tools but wanted this nail gun.
> 
> ...


Picked up a Makita 7 1/2" sliding cordless miter saw a couple months back and did the same thing. It was the old NiMh version and has a low rpm, but runs a bit better with more power with the M18 4.0 packs. Haven't used it much yet, but will be perfect for quick cut needs.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> I've really been meaning to pant everything either pink or sh*t brown to avoid theft. At least this one will be a hard one to steal.


And if they steal it, they'll go and steal a Ryobi charger, only to find out it won't work. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> As promised.
> 
> Have all Milwaukee M18 tools but wanted this nail gun.
> 
> ...


BTW, I noticed homedepot now has a 16ga version of that ryobi cordless nailer. Wonder if it sinks into hardwood?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Totally agree! However try it on the trim job. I put in 500' with mine. Job went so much faster and a heck of a lot less noise.


OK, I will. I actually don't really see why I shouldn't.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Golden view said:


> OK, I will. I actually don't really see why I shouldn't.


The trim job we did was for my carpenter. He set up his hose and compressor. Had all his guns out. Even though he like the Ryobi he thought this was a big boy job and toys weren't going to cut.

I ignored him and stared nailing away. He couldn't keep up. Day one he rolled his gear up and on day two didn't get it back out.

I'm also running the larger batteries.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm seriously considering the ryobi after reading this. The only thing holding me back is that I don't have any others tools/batteries from them.
My next choice would be dewalt, as that is what I use mostly, but their 18v nailer is so huge!


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I'm seriously considering the ryobi after reading this.


I have always been very hesitant to try Ryobi's nailers (cordless and normal both) so I started calling reliable repair shops to see how often they have them come in. The number of shops that actually work on the Ryobi cordless are very limited the ones I actually found said to wait for the next generation cordless to come out. Supposedly they all have a lot of recurring problems with them. 

That being said I did recently break down and snag the Ryobi compressor/nail gun bundle as a back up or for running a second crew kind of soon and I have been impressed by them so far.

Ya may want to call around to repair shops in your area to see what feedback you get... better to make a couple calls than get stuck with something that spends half it's life in the shop *shrugs*


----------

